
John McAfee Rushed to Hospital After Apparent Heart Attacks in Prison - acangiano
http://www.theatlanticwire.com/technology/2012/12/john-mcafee-rushed-hospital-after-apparent-heart-attack-prison/59727/
======
joezydeco
_McAfee appeared unresponsive, but when nurses undressed him, he said quite
clearly, "please not in front of the press"_

You couldn't write stuff this bizarre if you tried.

~~~
jlgreco
Next he is going to have someone send him a cake with a file baked into it.

~~~
joezydeco
My money is on some kind of Mission Impossible-style escape from the hospital
using body doubles.

~~~
kevinpet
Unfortunately, his body double was arrested in Mexico on a fake North Korean
passport. I'm not making this up.

------
hncommenter13
Looking at the photo of him in the ambulance (linked in the story to here:
[http://twitter.com/mattgutmanABC/status/276778188116480002/p...](http://twitter.com/mattgutmanABC/status/276778188116480002/photo/1)),
I'm somewhat skeptical either of the medical claim or of the ability of the
EMTs who are treating him.

First, he's not on oxygen. Step 1 for a suspected heart attack patient.

Second, he's got a shirt, a sweater and a blanket on top of him. Step 2 for a
potential MCI is to expose the chest and get him on a "monitor" (combination
EKG/AED), which it appears is at his feet.

Third, unless he fell and injured his head, neck or back, there is no reason
to have him in full spinal immobilization as they appear to have done.

This is not a question of not having training or equipment--from the look of
the photo, they have both. I'm reading a lot into a single snapshot, but being
transported via ambulance in the US would look nothing at all like this.

~~~
novalis
Not saying he is faking it or not, not even touching that. You should really
consider that oxygen and a portable monitor are first world things (even if
that is a monitor at his feet). Also, this could be a firefighter vehicle.
Just a thought, at least we already know it was Vice in Guatemala with the
iPhone. Let's not cluedo it until the end. :) Thought it is tempting with so
much "novela" drama going on.

I hope it is a stunt and helps to bring light to all of this.

------
h2s

        > Later, guards found him "prostrate on the
        > floor of his cell and unresponsive."
    

John McAfee has stopped responding. Would you like to resuscitate him?

------
silentmars
Next story headline:

"McAfee Escapes Hospital After Faked Heart Attack"

~~~
cpqq
FTFY:

"McAfee Fails Hospital Escape After Dressing as Doctor"

Apparently "Sam" is under the care of two Israeli security guards, in
Guatemala. The only thing McAfee will need her defended from is their pork
swords.

About time he's locked up and off the MDPV.

Maybe he'll become less mexican soap opera wanna-be Mission Impossible type
escape.

He fled because bribery can only go so far in a country, murder, let alone
against a US citizen isn't one of them.

------
NathanKP
Does anyone else not care about this guy's press bait? I'm flagging this. Let
Techcrunch and other spam sites cover his escapades.

~~~
fletchowns
I certainly don't. Whatever this guy is going through, it should only be
between him, his doctors, and the police.

------
dbecker
If he was sitting around two weeks ago feeling forgotten, and he wanted more
fame and attention, he's doing a good job.

------
guscost
Why do I have the feeling that he won't get an opportunity to hold that press
conference?

------
drivebyacct2
I feel silly for how much I enjoy reading and hearing about his antics. Not
really interested in passing judgement on him or his choices, but the long-
form content on his blog is entertaining if not informative as well.

